# Dog van needed with space for 10 crates



## Crystal Palace Doggie Day (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello,

I am in desperate need of a van with space for 10 crates or one already with crates, that has space for me to put more in.

Of course the van needs to have A/C and im looking for something in very good condition.

I have looked at vans that you can have (at the back doors) 2 large cages on the bottom and 3 on the top. Then in the side I was thinking of placing the others but I am not sure how it all works out and what the best van is to go for.

Its causing me a big headache, anyone with any experience in this or someone who can point me in the right direction please?

And my reason for 10 crates is that the more Dogs that can be picked up in one journey, the longer they will have at Day Care. I am looking for 2 vans, which will allow each member of staff to only have to do 2 journeys each, meaning there will be more staff ay Day Care, rather than driving constantly.

Dogs will be in the van for max 45 mins and those picked up last approx 15 minutes.

Thank you


----------



## Angie3144 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi
Did you find a van as there's one on ebay that has 10 crates.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Crystal Palace Doggie Day said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in desperate need of a van with space for 10 crates or one already with crates, that has space for me to put more in.
> 
> ...


Have you contacted some of the greyhound people? They often will have vans outfitted for that many dogs. The man who did the crates for my van used to do Greyhound vans, so he knew all the specs, he was in Kent. Van Works Demo


----------



## HeathersPetcare (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a Mercedes Vito with 4 in the back and 4 on one side with a sliding door and open space on the other side for bigger dogs.

It is a ex police van which has got an electric fan in the roof.

Look at ex police van as the normally have fans fitted and are good for doggies!


----------



## ColinRidgeback (Apr 30, 2013)

I brought a renault traffic and went to this company called Barjo i think its barjo cages and guards and they made cages for my van i got 4 crates in the back. They did everything to my design, the cages are really strong and well built. it maybe a better option than trying to find a van.


----------

